# Rubik's Rap Entry for www.rubiks.com



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

I anyone has ideas, please add. I want this to be as awesome as possible.

I think this rap should be about 3x3 methods. Making multiple raps about different topics and picking the best would be difficult, so we'll make one and perfect it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Verse 1: There are many methods for the 3x3. We'll start with LBL because it's easy.

Chorus: Speedsolving the cube is what we do. There's LBL, Fridrich, Petrus, ZZ, and Roux.
The cube ain't easy, we know this is true. But peel the stickers and Rowe will come after you.

Verse 2: Fridrich is LBL with some changes. 
It combines several of the stages.
Good because, LBL takes ages!

Verse 3etrus...(I only have the last 2 lines)

For LL, if you want speed OLL and PLL are all you need.
Of course if you want fewest moves, _______ is what you should choose.
(What makes for an efficent LL?)

Verse 4: Roux
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MORE???(Improvements for the current verses.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> There's Fridrich, Petrus, ZZ, *Corners First, MGLS, 8355, Ortega, Columns First, Sandwich, Belt, Waterman, Tripod, Heise, Edges First, etc* and also Roux.


 
Fix'd. .


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 28, 2010)

some use building blocks to beat the clock others use f2l but when its finished peopole always say what the hell:O finger trick are fun to use just like the sexy move on a linyung


----------



## CUB3R01 (Oct 28, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> some use building blocks to beat the clock others use f2l but when its finished peopole always say what the hell:O finger trick are fun to use just like the sexy move on a linyung


 
I don't think Rubiks would like mentioning another brand of cube in their rap


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2010)

qq already pwns this.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I anyone has ideas, please add. I want this to be as awesome as possible.
> 
> I think this rap should be about 3x3 methods. Making multiple raps about different topics and picking the best would be difficult, so we'll make one and perfect it.
> 
> ...


 
The cube can be tough, that is true. But peel the stickers and [insert cuber name here] will come after you.
Switch out tough for a word that means something is hard (or switch it out for the word hard) and find a cuber's name that rhymes with that word, and put it in the rap. So say there was a well known cuber named Puff, we could say
The cube can be [tough], that is true. But peel the stickers and [Puff] will come after you.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Fix'd. .


 
Don't forget the Sexy Method!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Honestly all we need to do is get chester drunk and make him rap.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Fix'd. .


LOL I realize there are other methods, these are just the most popular and widely taught speedsolving methods.


Cubezz said:


> The cube can be tough, that is true. But peel the stickers and [insert cuber name here] will come after you.
> Switch out tough for a word that means something is hard (or switch it out for the word hard) and find a cuber's name that rhymes with that word, and put it in the rap. So say there was a well known cuber named Puff, we could say
> The cube can be [tough], that is true. But peel the stickers and [Puff] will come after you.


The cube ain't easy, we know this is true. But peel the stickers and Rowe will come after you.
The rap is an a b c b format, so lines 1 and 3 don't have to rhyme.

Also: rap has been updated. More ideas if you have them!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Honestly all we need to do is get chester drunk and make him rap.


 
Chester sings best when he's drunk.


----------



## Forte (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is my addition to the rap:

Cube is like the purple sunshine
Always feeds the unloved people
Like a bird in a dark, damp cage, trying to break free
Oh, cube, how darest thee fly through the blue mountains of longing and desire
Where all is without hope


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> Here is my addition to the rap:
> 
> Cube is like the purple sunshine
> Always feeds the unloved people
> ...


 
You know what Forte? You're right. I shouldn't expect anyone to help and should write the whole thing myself. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2010)

This rhyme will only make sense to people who see
that the pronunciation of my name is WEB.

_So you can run and tell that, *HOMEBOY.*_


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> LOL I realize there are other methods, these are just the most popular and widely taught speedsolving methods.
> 
> The cube ain't easy, we know this is true. But peel the stickers and Rowe will come after you.
> The rap is an a b c b format, so lines 1 and 3 don't have to rhyme.
> ...


Just thought it might flow a little better. But yeah, that line works 
And...Rowe is really well known, so that's even better :tu

Also,
The more you use roux, the more you will like M2. The more you like M2, the more [insert something here]


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 29, 2010)

i like cubing
do u like cubing?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i like cubing
> do u like cubing?


 
bro quit noobin
but i do like cubin


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> bro quit noobin
> but i do like cubin


 
don't confuse with cuban
cause your cube needs lubin'


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 29, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> bro quit noobin
> but i do like cubin


 
^Post contains win


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Chester sings best when he's drunk.


o.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 29, 2010)

yall need some help, I'll try to come up with something and it'll be good.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Chorus: Speedsolving the cube is what we do. There's LBL, Fridrich, Petrus, ZZ, and Roux.
> The cube ain't easy, we know this is true. But peel the stickers and *Rowe* will come after you.


 
Why rowe? he's not the WR holder.

Edit : let it be faz


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Why rowe? he's not the WR holder.
> 
> Edit : let it be faz



Somewhere, at this exact moment, Rowe has the sudden urge to lift both of his middle fingers in pure RAGE.
*
RAGE.*


----------



## Athefre (Oct 29, 2010)

White.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 29, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Somewhere, at this exact moment, Rowe has the sudden urge to lift both of his middle fingers in pure RAGE.
> *
> RAGE.*


 
but, why rowe?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 29, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> yall need some help, I'll try to come up with something and it'll be good.


Thanks Phillip. 



Fire Cuber said:


> Why rowe? he's not the WR holder.
> 
> Edit : let it be faz



Rowe is definitely more menacing than Feliks.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Thanks Phillip.
> 
> 
> 
> Rowe is definitely more menacing than Feliks.



so what


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 29, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> so what


 
And Rowe holds the NAR for 3x3 Average and OH Average.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And Rowe holds the *NAR* for 3x3 Average and OH Average.


 
just NAR? faz has WR


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2010)

Rows knows somebody that knows somebody that knows somebody that _knows somebody_.

Besides, Feliks is just a wannabe hacker, and a slacker.
Rowe's a much better attacker.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 29, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> just NAR? faz has WR


 
WOULD YOU RATHER BE IN A DARK ALLEY WITH ROWE OR FAZ? THATS ALL IM SAYING.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 29, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Why rowe? he's not the WR holder.
> 
> Edit : let it be faz


 
Know and Rowe rhyme. One of those rhymes that you may not notice in the song, but makes it smoother.


----------



## Kynit (Oct 30, 2010)

But faz has the OCr for multiblind


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 30, 2010)

Here you go My Fridrich's Rap


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 30, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Here you go My Fridrich's Rap


 
That's great  :tu


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Here you go My Fridrich's Rap


 
Dang you're good. How long did it take to come up with it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2010)

just effing wait for mine


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> just effing wait for mine


 
I hope it's better than Forte's.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> but, why rowe?


 


theanonymouscuber said:


> WOULD YOU RATHER BE IN A DARK ALLEY WITH ROWE OR FAZ? THATS ALL IM SAYING.


 
umm yeah, i understand now, you choose Rowe (not Feliks) because of he's from america right?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 30, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Why rowe? he's not the WR holder.
> 
> Edit : let it be faz


 
Because Rowe is a bamf and Faz isn't. 
IN A HAT


----------



## Forte (Oct 30, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> umm yeah, i understand now, you choose Rowe (not Feliks) because of he's from america right?


 
loooooooooooooooool wtf


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 30, 2010)

wafforap


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 1, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Dang you're good. How long did it take to come up with it?


 
all together about a couple hours just to get it down. expect more to come haha.




jms_gears1 said:


> wafforap


 
Haha cool! Extra props for using lactose props in your rap.


----------

